# supplements?



## jcolvv89 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok I'm reading up more and more on ppl mixing things together with water to help there plant grow and all that.  Now I was wondering, I'm very NEW here and I have read alot of stuff but still have trouble...

I'm going to home depot today or wal-mart, and wanted to pick up w.e I need to feed my plant...Its already growing and so far all its in is a 16oz container, Miracle Grow potting mix, and I water it every week...Thats it

What else should I be doing or picking up at wal-mart today to help it out?????


----------

